# Traffic Signal



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Traffic signal repairman, 1953 in Philly. I applied for a Traffic Signal Repairman's job for Philly years ago.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Cigar in mouth.....Use a pick up with your stuff in the back in the city of Philly these days , it wouldn't last three minutes.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

BIGRED said:


> Traffic signal repairman, 1953 in Philly. I applied for a Traffic Signal Repairman's job for Philly years ago.


I work on traffic signals:thumbsup: it's not something you can come off the street and jump in headfirst without training:no:Been there done that:thumbup:


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 18, 2011)

The same intersection 57 years later; http://maps.google.com/maps?q=alleg...=h&z=17&vpsrc=0&panoid=OTiwAGR3lIlRIIyGzSexfQ

What I find slightly interesting is that while the building is a new building and nothing about any of that area is the same (except maybe the church), the utility lines don't look like they have moved at all.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

BrandonK said:


> The same intersection 57 years later; http://maps.google.com/maps?q=alleg...=h&z=17&vpsrc=0&panoid=OTiwAGR3lIlRIIyGzSexfQ
> 
> What I find slightly interesting is that while the building is a new building and nothing about any of that area is the same (except maybe the church), the utility lines don't look like they have moved at all.


Well the poles have been replaced.


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

*ce2*



ce2two said:


> I work on traffic signals:thumbsup: it's not something you can come off the street and jump in headfirst without training:no:Been there done that:thumbup:


what battalion you from


----------

